# To site mods.. I would like to start a poll to petiton Yamaha to bring back the orange



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

The title says it all. I really miss the orange glow of Yamaha's older models. You knew it was a Yamaha just from that orange glow.They've adopted the "me too" Blue look of every other AVR receiver manufacturer. Can we start a poll to see how many would want the orange display back?


----------



## sarel.wagner (Jun 18, 2013)

Supported! I would vote for that:hissyfit:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, at least three of us like it. :sad:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

Add me to the list. I always thought orange looked better. .


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

My first AVR was a Yamaha RX-V730. Nice receiver. Loved the orange display.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm still using my RXV-795a & love its orange display. I like the blue also though, maybe the could make them with a color selector so we could match our rooms. I'm just saying.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Back in the 1990s, I had a mobile Sony discman (with car kit) which had a selectable back light to match the interior of your car. You could go from blue to green to red with the press of a button. I think it would be a good idea if Yyamaha would consider such an option.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think my old Pro Logic Pioneer receiver had orange too. Sure, it won't match all the rest of your gear, but at least it would have some individuality and uniqueness. I say stick with the orange and gain the recognition from it.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> I think my old Pro Logic Pioneer receiver had orange too. Sure, it won't match all the rest of your gear, but at least it would have some individuality and uniqueness. I say stick with the orange and gain the recognition from it.


I think your right. I have my old one at work old and orange. But it still works.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

8086 said:


> Back in the 1990s, I had a mobile Sony discman (with car kit) which had a selectable back light to match the interior of your car. You could go from blue to green to red with the press of a button. I think it would be a good idea if Yyamaha would consider such an option.


I like this!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

My vote is YES 

My flash really washed out the display on this, but here's a picture of my old receiver under my computer desk. It also showed a lot of dust that I need to take care of


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Count me in too... love that look and it really did set the Yamaha equipment apart from the others.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I have always been a fan of orange - red instruments or displays, I do not want to be distracted by the display or have it light up my room like most of the white to blue ones do.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

typ44q said:


> I have always been a fan of orange - red instruments or displays, I do not want to be distracted by the display or have it light up my room like most of the white to blue ones do.


The worst offender here is blue LED, more specifically- Onkyo and my Integra DPC-8.5 with its bright blue light right above the disc changer tray.


----------



## maddog2099 (Jun 14, 2013)

The orange display would be great to see again, although I would be all for a color selector (maybe with the option to black out the display during movies). I've had several Alpine car decks and they have all had color selectors, usually between green/blue/red depending on the model years.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, the orange displays are the best. Pioneer I think is the only one who still uses it. The blue display is hard to read in a dark room and is way to distracting. I like the dimming ability on my Onkyo but would still rather have orange.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

8086 said:


> Back in the 1990s, I had a mobile Sony discman (with car kit) which had a selectable back light to match the interior of your car. You could go from blue to green to red with the press of a button. I think it would be a good idea if Yyamaha would consider such an option.


That would be an awesome option for all AVR manufactures!!! My preference is always blue, I find it the least intrusive and it's my favorite color.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

cavchameleon said:


> That would be an awesome option for all AVR manufactures!!! My preference is always blue, I find it the least intrusive and it's my favorite color.



I forgot to mention Amber, which was an exact match for the interior of my aunts Nissan (late 80s, early 90s wedge shaped) sports car.


http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2012/04/13/class-of-87-nissan-200sx/


----------

